# Sharpening Face milling cutter tool bits



## basildoug10 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, I have a 60mm diameter "*face milling cutter"*, It is used with 3 normal HSS tool bit pieces that are clamped into slots on the circumference of the tool, by cap head screws. My challenge is this; What shape do I grind the end of the tool bits to. How do I grind all 3 bits to the same shape so that they all pick up an equal share of the cutting. Usually I practice milling with Mild steel or aluminum. Please can you help.

Basildoug10


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 8, 2015)

I have one sitting on the shelf, unused, because of this problem...

You'll have to build a fixture so the bits are held identically each time you grind.

Give us a picture for better suggestions.

karl


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 8, 2015)

The difficulty you will find is grinding them all to the same exact size.  It is generally much cheaper and less time consuming to just buy the inserts and throw the old ones away when they get dull.  The time it would take to set it up and to adjust the machine could be much better spent turning perfectly good metals into chips and object De Arte'.  Me personally I would look into a multiple edge carbide insert that is common (Spelled cheap) and use them.  I also try to buy any tooling I get with inserts that can be obtained off of ebay and from other wholesalers.  A box of ten bits with three edges each will last the average home machinist for years and years.  I also engrave the insert numbers on every tool I have to insure that in a while I can still get the right insert without risking possibly ordering the wrong size.  Been there and done that, that's how I learned to use my little engraver to save time and money later on.  Because it never seems to fail that you either break an insert or they are too dull to cut on a Sunday when you planned to sit in your shop and tinker all day...

Bob


----------



## visenfile (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds like a smaller version of the face mill I received with my Harbor Frieght mill-drill.  Why cannot the bits be ground or touched up like lathe or fly-cutter bits and then set in by touching all to a level surface??  Aren't face mills used mostly in roughing anyway??  Noob.


----------



## basildoug10 (Feb 9, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> I have one sitting on the shelf, unused, because of this problem...
> 
> You'll have to build a fixture so the bits are held identically each time you grind.
> 
> ...


Hi Karl, thanks for the reply, it makes sense to have a fixture or "jig" that makes sharpening all three tool bits the same shape possible. I wanted to add a picture with my initial post but I don't know how to attach a picture. In fact this is my first attempt at joining and posting on a forum like this. This whole communication scene is totally new to me.


----------



## basildoug10 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rbeckett said:


> The difficulty you will find is grinding them all to the same exact size.  It is generally much cheaper and less time consuming to just buy the inserts and throw the old ones away when they get dull.  The time it would take to set it up and to adjust the machine could be much better spent turning perfectly good metals into chips and object De Arte'.  Me personally I would look into a multiple edge carbide insert that is common (Spelled cheap) and use them.  I also try to buy any tooling I get with inserts that can be obtained off of ebay and from other wholesalers.  A box of ten bits with three edges each will last the average home machinist for years and years.  I also engrave the insert numbers on every tool I have to insure that in a while I can still get the right insert without risking possibly ordering the wrong size.  Been there and done that, that's how I learned to use my little engraver to save time and money later on.  Because it never seems to fail that you either break an insert or they are too dull to cut on a Sunday when you planned to sit in your shop and tinker all day...
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, you make a strong argument for purchasing a cutter that takes replaceable inserts. Well perhaps I should look at the option of getting a better tool and that wat I can spend more time machining. Thanks for your advice. 
Regards Basil


----------



## basildoug10 (Feb 9, 2015)

visenfile said:


> Sounds like a smaller version of the face mill I received with my Harbor Frieght mill-drill.  Why cannot the bits be ground or touched up like lathe or fly-cutter bits and then set in by touching all to a level surface??  Aren't face mills used mostly in roughing anyway??  Noob.



Hi, good day to you, I must say that your reply is very similar to my circumstance. The face cutter in question came with the small "Chinese 3 in 1" machine I bought 14 years ago. I have used it to make a few items but have not done much in the way of milling. I did have a go at grinding 3 HHS tool bits as identical as I was able. The quality of the surface that I faced with the hand ground bits was very poor. So perhaps it is a roughing tool, I should rather get a face cutter that is easier to set and use. 
Thanks for your reply. 
Basil


----------

